

Social Networking Sites Are Now More Popular Than Porn - qhoxie
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/cifamerica/2008/oct/23/internet-social-networking-facebook

======
SingAlong
That fact is right just half right. Coz social networking sites itself have
this porn content creeped in. And the recent adultfriendfinder valuation too
shows that.

IMO, Social networking sites are popular than porn. And porn is popular in
social networking sites too.

"since sex is both a basic animal (and human) instinct and also something we
frown on and obsess over to the extent"

Just wondering when people will chuck these junk and remain happy with code or
stepper motors & microcontroller boards(or what you like to work on) and a
girlfriend. You don't have to change the world and make a million dollars to
be happy. You can still make a million dollars and be happy by changing with
the world.

~~~
thwarted
"sex is both a basic animal (and human) instinct and also something we frown
on and obsess over to the extent that it's frightening."

That sentence stood out to me too. Yeah, wouldn't want to acknowledge that
humans are animals, especially when talking about sex.

------
DarkShikari
The headline seems to imply that the two are mutually exclusive.

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
Networking porn?

~~~
time_management
Rule #34, my friend, rule #34.

Speaking of which, what's this octopus doing to my car?

------
eru
That's because social networking sites addict like crack.

